# Electronic variable speed die grinder



## carhartt (Jun 20, 2014)

I am looking for an electronic variable speed die grinder. I need it to have a nice thin longer neck or the flexible cabled version would be nice also. Maybe a foot operated speed control if its available. Anyone have one or know of something I could use?


----------



## AuerX (Jun 22, 2014)

Metabo.

World class quality, When I worked in a Stage/Scene shop in NYC that was what we used.

The metalworkers loved them.

http://www.amazon.com/Metabo-GE-710-Plus-Variable/dp/B00FDLB9O2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1403472940&sr=8-5&keywords=variable speed die grinder


----------



## carhartt (Jun 22, 2014)

Do they make any with a flexible shaft like the dremel attachment?


----------



## AuerX (Jun 22, 2014)

carhartt said:


> Do they make any with a flexible shaft like the dremel attachment?



http://www.amazon.com/Metabo-630980...403475841&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=metabo+flex


----------

